# How can I get rid of this last little bit of fat on my lower abs?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I’m pretty lean overall, but no matter what I do, I can’t seem to get rid of this last little bit of fat on my lower abs. What are the best ab exercises to burn the fat off? Answer:If I hear this question one more time, I’m gonna scream! Ok, let me clear this up [...]

*Read More...*


----------

